# I need new 650c wheels - oh my!



## wanda2010 (30 Mar 2013)

My beloved Fuji junior class track bike that I've finally managed to tweak to my satisfaction needs new wheels. Apparently, the groves in the rims, especially in the rear wheel, are not an enhancement and increases the potential for a split. The front wheel isn't too bad but the additonal 'flat spot' isn't a great look either.

After almost two years, in all weathers, through London's potholes including the memorable one I fell into during the Chrismas Day monsoon, which probably created the flat spot, they've done well to last as long as they have.

Now the fun starts. I had a cursory look online for new wheels. Err, I'm not the only person with 650c wheels and a flipflop hub, so where are they?  

I'll conduct a proper search during the long weekend because I don't really want to be without my beloved for longer than I have to


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2013)

Don't buy ots, get 'em built

Flip flop hubs are in plentiful supply and 650c rims widely available. Mavic do Open Pro's in that size.

H Plus Son do to if you want something posey.

www.stradawheels.co.uk are good.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Mar 2013)

Zipp do 650c wheels


----------



## tribanjules (30 Mar 2013)

decathelon


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. I've had another suggestion of using 26 inch road wheels and long drop brakes as that gives me different tyre options. Lots to think about.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Apr 2013)

make sure you get rims narrow enough to suit your preferred tyre choice and that there is enough width in your fork to give clearance for 26" rims/tyres. You may, with some wider 26" rims, struggle to get caliper brakes to clear the rim properly even if the drop is ok.


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Apr 2013)

I've decided to stick with 650c wheels and get another bike later in the year. I found a local wheelbuilder but will probably go with Strada Wheels once I'm sober enough to make a decision. Hic!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Apr 2013)

Prosecco?


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Apr 2013)

Yep. Was a great idea at the time  A little suffering is going on right now but hopefully will have made a full recovery in time for my friend's wedding reception later today.

Back on topic - no more thoughts as yet. Brain not ready.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Apr 2013)

Part of my indulgent weekend (mild suffering today) included a visit to Brick Lane Bikes yesterday and ended up paying for new wheels: H+Son rims with black spokes. They will reuse my current hubs and replace current 20t cog with 21t cog as my knees are creaking. Due to collect this evening.


----------



## Kies (15 Apr 2013)

I'm working on brick lane (data centre) tommorow. Never knew there was a bike shop there, will have to wanda over at lunchtime ;-)


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Apr 2013)

BLB is next to a betting shop and is at the Bishopsgate end of Brick Lane. 

I collected my bike earlier and was amazed at the transformation from silver rims and spokes to black rims and spokes. I also changed the cranks to green and put green track nuts on the front wheel. I'll eventually change the manky red bar tape to green also.

The test ride was fabulous and the ride home was even better. I sailed over the rough bits that is the Bishopsgate to London Bridge route  I do need to clean the bike though. It's a disgrace. Fortunately the mechs were understanding.

I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Apr 2013)

I'm not best pleased with my H+Son rims, the white ?powercoat?/paint flakes off around the spoke holes.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Apr 2013)

Can it be sealed with a clear coat paint job? My rims aren't painted so am hopeful the looks will remain unchanged.


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Apr 2013)

I cleaned the bike last night, inspected tyres for bits, glued a few cuts and reinflated the tyres this morning. The journey wasn't as smooth which I put down to the tyres so I've taken some of the air out and will check the pressure and try riding with 100 front and rear rather than the current 110/120. Swopping from 20t to 21t has been great for my knees. Not a peep out of them .


----------



## Old Plodder (16 Apr 2013)

I think the recommended upper limit is for a heavy'ish person, so dependant on the size of tyre & your weight, it shouldn't feel like it has solid tyres. I am (unfortunately) at 16 stone right now, & I find 100~110 in a 23mm tyre (that has an upper of 120) about right.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Apr 2013)

28's at 100+psi shake my fillings loose and my lights to pieces on sussex roads. 80 front 90 rear does the job nicely.


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Apr 2013)

Hmm. As Greg knows I'm a shrimp and weigh a mere 8.5 stone/a bit more (depending on the season). My tyres are 23s so maybe I should drop them to 90 front and rear. I'm just worried that I'll trade rattled fillings for punctures.


----------



## Old Plodder (18 Apr 2013)

There's usually a lower end recommendation as well as a top, so if you are between the two it should be OK.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Apr 2013)

I decided to go for 100psi on both as the top is 120 for the rear and 140 for the front.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Apr 2013)

I'd run the front slightly lower psi but that's my inner mtb-er talking.


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Apr 2013)

All suggestions welcome!

I've not ridden since Tuesday as I'm poorly but I'll drop the front to 90 and see how that works when I'm next on the bike.


----------

